# Bí quyết dưỡng da với mặt nạ cà phê



## hong nhung (31/7/18)

Cà phê không chỉ là thức uống được nhiều người yêu thích, nó còn được sử dụng để làm đẹp da rất hiệu quả.

*Làm đẹp da hiệu quả với mặt nạ cà phê*
Cà phê vốn là thức uống mê hoặc nhiều người. Tuy nhiên không phải ai cũng hiểu biết được đầy đủ về công dụng làm đẹp của nó. Cà phê không chỉ cải thiện tâm trạng mà còn có thể giúp cải thiện làn da, vẻ ngoài và mái tóc của bạn.

*Mặt nạ bột cà phê và dầu oliu giúp trẻ hóa da*
Loại mặt nạ này vô cùng tốt cho làn da khô và da bị kích ứng. Lấy 2 thìa bột cà phê và 2 thìa dầu oliu trộn đều rồi đắp lên mặt. Sau đó, khi hỗn hợp khô, bạn rửa mặt sạch bằng nước lạnh.





_Mặt nạ cà phê chống nếp nhăn (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Dầu oliu giúp dưỡng ẩm cho da và các chất chống oxy hóa trong cà phê giúp làm trẻ da một cách dễ dàng.

*Làm trắng da với mặt nạ cà phê*
Mặt nạ cà phê có thể làm sáng khuôn mặt của bạn, làm da mềm mại và ngăn ngừa việc tắc lỗ chân lông. Điều này có được do các axit trong cà phê có thể tăng cường bảo vệ làn da khỏi các vi khuẩn có hại.

Để có mặt nạ cà phê, bạn kết hợp 1 ly sữa tươi với 3 muỗng bột cà phê, trộn đều rồi bôi lên mặt và cổ. Mát-xa nhẹ nhàng trong khoảng 20 phút rồi rửa sạch mặt.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

